# Wisconsin Betta breeders?



## LunaBetta (Apr 26, 2005)

Any wisconsin Betta Breeders in here? I am looking for some Crowntail, Super Delta, and sunshine bettas from a wisconsin breeder to hopefully cust down on the cost. thanks.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi, nice to see more people from Wisconsin!  It's seems like a lot of people in here are from Wisconsin. 

I'm 14, from Milwaukee. I don't breed bettas right now, but I will start to this summer hopefully. I bet there're some betta breeders from Wisconsin in here somewhere.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yup im a cheese head too


----------



## LunaBetta (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice to meet you two. Glad to see more Wisconsinites. Maybe we can all chat sometime.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

and of coarse I am... and there is another guy on here that is part of WRS and MARS and WCF.


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2005)

I am from wisconsin as well, and I , like john, will be breeding betas in the near future.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Check out 

http://www.ibcbettas.org/chapters.htm#Wisconsin


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you see DeepBlue Bettas (Derek and Blair to those who have been around awhile), they are not breeding right now. Will be awhile before they start again also


----------



## mader631 (Aug 15, 2010)

Any Betta Breeders in WI.? I just started with Bettas & I plan on Breeding for the 1st time this year............... Trying to get my Females ready for Breeding, I hope by the end of this month I'll be ready. Looking for any Betta Breeders here in WI. or MN. Want to know what you all have out there......? I might be looking for better Breeding stock.


----------

